

Sexism in the workplace is alive and well, and Adria Richards is latest victim - RyanMcGreal
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/mar/26/adria-richards-gets-rape-threats-for-speaking-out-about-workplace-sexism

======
Jeremy1026
Adria Richards is not nearly the "victim" that she made herself out to be. She
launched a public attack on the two individuals instead of speaking with the
PyCon organizers directly. While death threats and rape jokes are never ok,
the way this article makes her look like a martyr is ridiculous. Two
individuals were speaking among themselves, Adria stepped in making a private
conversation (albeit in a public setting) into a public sideshow. Just because
someone "may" be offended by anything that is ever said by anyone, should we
stop speaking in public at all times. Or if ignoring the above advice, live in
fear of the consequences that you plucked a nerve on someone else?

~~~
mr_eel
Someone targeted with disgusting rape and death threats most definitely is a
victim.

At this point, what prompted them is irrelevant. What is important is to
remember that it's not OK to threaten to torture, rape and murder someone.
Obviously. Your comment is yet another attempt to downplay their seriousness.

~~~
Jeremy1026
I never said she wasn't a victim. I said that she wasn't nearly the victim the
media is making her out to be. Someone who wants to be in the public
spotlight, doesn't get to sit high and mighty when the spotlight gets too hot.

